# Wanted Ecutek Bluetooth Dongle kit



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking for ecutek dongle and cable. If you have one for sale, pls send message.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

I have one for sale.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Tariq, I've sent you a message


----------

